# Mistakes Made in the Hobby



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Well knowing that patience is key to this hobby, especially SW, I think it would help to know what are some mistakes people made? I just started my SW journey so I couldn't really report any but if anyone could, I am sure it would help all us newbies out as well as help people make a decision whether to switch over. Also advice to avoid these mistakes or stuff you did to help remedied your mistakes is good too. 

For example, A mistake I can foreseen is being impatient, and the only remedy for this is to keep my mind constantly occupied by other things like starting other hobbies at the same time. So that I don't become impatient, overstock my tank, and add a bunch of corals without doing all the research, what I do is get a second job, or start playing a new video game, I even use to take art lessons LOL.

I haven't made this mistake since with saltwater I started out fish only freshwater to low tech planted to high tech planted and now to saltwater, but one mistake I know many admit is taking poor advice from some petstores and LFS.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

The thing i think is key is keeping up with water changes..lets face it i don't think any of us like doing it and sometimes put it off but if we stay on top of the weekly water changes every little thing is gonna be all right lol. I keep a very close eye on whats going on in my tank and it takes me a month after i decide to add something to actually add it. The mistakes i've made are adding things to my tank without quarantine and adding without figuring out the best position for them in my tank and then end up moving around till i find the right spot unfortunately corals have died on me because of that.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

mistakes I made and I still make today -

1. QT all livestock (not easy)
2. keep all critical water parameters stable (for reef - Ph, salinity, calcium, akalinity, phosphate, temperature). Don't expect miracles when you can't keep these stable. I still have problems with temperature and Ph.
3. going cheap, sometimes ends up being more expensive in the end
4. overstocking and livestock selection (compatibility)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

conix67 said:


> 3. going cheap, sometimes ends up being more expensive in the end


I absolutely agree.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I agree with all of conix's points. QT/dipping is very important. 

Overall though, just like anything else, research, research, research. That, and take advice with a grain of salt (no pun intended).


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

you dip to prevent diseases and kill off anything bad correct?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

yes.

also, don't reach for electrical devices you've dropped into the water.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> yes.
> 
> also, don't reach for electrical devices you've dropped into the water.


Is that supposed to be an advice based on your own experience???


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Experience 

I dropped my fuge light (2x18w T5HO) in my sump when rearranging some stuff. In a panic I decided to pick it up and got a mild shock. yum.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't play with your new mantis shrimp with your hands without protection...


----------



## asw (Jul 2, 2010)

buy a timer for the lights.. i fell asleep and left the lights on for almost 2 days.. my corals didn't appreciate it.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

asw said:


> buy a timer for the lights.. i fell asleep and left the lights on for almost 2 days.. my corals didn't appreciate it.


You slept for 2 day?


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

TBemba said:


> You slept for 2 day?


have 26 shots of tequila and you be sleeping for a week


----------



## asw (Jul 2, 2010)

i wasn't feeling very well.. and i'd say it was more like 1.5 days.. but it had a big impact on the corals.. they didn't recover for another couple of weeks!!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Putting the cover & lights back on the tank after doing maintence... and not checking to make sure everything is sitting correctly...

I cant count the amount of times i thought I was finished, only to have to reopen everything again to move/adjust something...


----------

